# Plattfisch vom Kutter



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
Das habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
Wie läuft das ab?
Driftet der kutter dann auch?
Welches gerät ist nötig?
Welche Technik wird angewendet? Welche Montagen?
Ich weiß nur das man wattwurm oä. Braucht.
Da die kutter jetzt mehr auf plattfisch fahren werden, interessiert mich das!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Hab mal den Titel korrigiert ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Ist ok, mein Tablett schreibt eh was es will


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Der Kutter driftet in der Regel. Das heißt, entweder die Montage weit auswerfen, oder einfach ablassen. Je nachdem, ob du in der Andrift, oder Abdrift angelst. Ist die Montage zu weit weg, oder schon wieder unterm Kutter, zugüg einholen. Bei viel Drift macht Platten angeln vom Kutter wenig Spaß.

Als Montage kannst du Buttlöffel, oder auch Paternoster nehmen, die man beim Brandungsangeln verwendet. Immer Grundkontakt halten, sollte klar sein. Und ab und an mal ein wenig zupfen. Allerdings viel weniger als z.B. eine klassische Pilkbewegung. 

An Rute und Rolle brauchst du keine allzu hohen Ansprüche stellen. Geflochtene, oder kräftige monofile Schnur ab 0,35/0,40. Einigermaßen stabile Rute zwischen 2,7 und 3,5 Meter. 

Viel Erfolg!

Björn


----------



## Amigo-X (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Moin, 


Der Kutter driftet.
Meistens dicht unter Land.
Wassertiefen zwischen 6 -10 Meter.
Eine Rute um die 3 Meter mit max. 100 g WG reicht.
Wir fischen meist mit 40 -60 g. Blei im Sund bei Srömung schon mal 80-100 g.
Kleine Multi mit geflochtener.
Es gibt mittlerweile sehr gute fertige Nachläufermontagen speziell zum. Plattenangeln zu kaufen. Um Fehmarn herum am besten gelbrote Perlen ( Lil Corcy ) oder Perlmutt.
Für einen Angeltag 50 Wattwürmer & 100 g, Seeringler und für die Spezialisten gefrorene Tobiasfische.
Kutterempfehlung Heiligenhafen Hai 4 und Ostpreussen, die machen das öfters.
Und der hier #6 http://www.schollenbrandi.de/ der ankert zum angeln.
Da war ich zwar noch nie mit, hab aber nur gutes gehört !


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Ok,
Das hilft mir schon mal.
Mit der Drift ist also so ähñlich wie beim pilken.
Die Ködersind andere klar.


----------



## Weißtanne (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Wo willst du denn einen Kutter besteigen,denn Ostsee ist eine völlig andere Sache als die Nordsee.Da bei dir als Ortsangabe Köln steht, ist auch die Nordsee möglich.Wenn du dort auch angeln möchtest schreibe ich dann gerne ein paar Worte dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Kriegt ihr Nordsee auch Seezunge (ich nehm an, Niederlande?).
Gezielt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Der Schwob mal wieder gleich auf die köstlichkeiten fragen, am besten günstig oder alles für lau:q


lg nobbi


----------



## Michael.S (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Hier in der Nordsee sind Seezungen eher selten , es gibt welche aber da ist es genau wie bei den Wolfsbarschen man mus Glück haben , überwiegend fängt man hier Flundern also auch Schollen sind nicht so zahlreich


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Der Schwob mal wieder gleich auf die köstlichkeiten fragen, am besten günstig oder alles für lau:q
> 
> 
> lg nobbi


klaro :-D 
danke für Info!!


----------



## Weißtanne (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

An der niederländischen Nordsee werden in den Sommermonaten von einigen Kleinkuttern aber auch grossen Pötten Nachtfahrten auf Seezunge angeboten.Die gehen in der Regel 17 00 Uhr los und sind gegen 1 00 Uhr zurück am Anleger.
Wie immer bei der Angelei gibt es "Sternstunden" aber auch lange Gesichter.Die folgenden Boote hatte ich hier an anderer Stelle schon mal aufgelistet und die meisten davon fahren auch zum "tongvissen"

                                                                                                                                                Hier mal ein paar Chartermöglichkeiten auf Neeltje Jans


http://www.zeevissen.nu/

http://www.bigmarlin.nl/

http://www.northseacharters.be/

http://shakespearechartering.be/


diese noch in Stellendam 



http://www.happy-fisherman.nl/ 



http://www.zeevissers.com/kleinechartersnoordzee.html


Den hatte ich vergessen

http://hoekzeehengelsport.com/


----------



## Weißtanne (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Hier in der Nordsee sind Seezungen eher selten , es gibt welche aber da ist es genau wie bei den Wolfsbarschen man mus Glück haben , überwiegend fängt man hier Flundern also auch Schollen sind nicht so zahlreich


Es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen der deutschen Bucht /Nordsee und dem Auslauf vom Ärmelkanal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

das ist ja mal spannnend - NOCHMAL:
DANKE für INFO!!!!!!


----------



## Weißtanne (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Auf die Berichte vom letzten Jahr kann ich leider nicht zugreifen#c


Hier mal zu 20.7 und 8.7 scrolle

http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstberichten/vangstberichten.php?maand=7&jaar=2015&type=2

hier am 29.8.2014 und Anfang August

http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstberichten/vangstberichten.php?maand=8&jaar=2014&type=2

u.a 7.september 

http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstberichten/vangstberichten.php?maand=9&jaar=2014&type=2

Leider ist alles in der für die meisten nicht entzifferbarer Sprache,jedoch  in ganz vielen Berichten steht Tong und das heisst Seezunge.Letztes Jahr gab es teilweise richtig gute Fänge


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Ich dachte da an die Ostsee.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

100 gr. Blei reichen?


----------



## Hardy48 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> 100 gr. Blei reichen?


Bei Windstärke 1-2 ja. Bei 3-4 musst du schon mindestens 200 g anhängen, und bei noch mehr Drift 300-400 g. Wenn ich vor habe vom Kutter zu schleppen, nehme ich alle Größen mit. Natürlich kannst du ab 200 g die einfache Ostseepilkrute vergessen.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Dann lieber 30lbs. Gerät? Oder noch stärker. Mit ner Multi?


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Moinsen

Wenn ich sowas mache 
Min.300 Gramm Blei
Min. Brandungsrute 
Multirolle mit 0,20 geflochten mit min 10 kg Tragkraft 150 m 
 Vorfach nachläufer 3 Meter da dran 3 haken mit Schmuck perlen,löffel ,etc 
 100 wattis 
 und das ganze entspechend höheres Gewicht bei Wind oder Strömung bis 1000 g 

Schönen Gruß aus dem norden 

PS alles für die Ostsee #h


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Dafür gabs ja mal sogar extralange Naturköderruten. 4-5 m lang und für Multirollen und Senkgewichte bis über 1000 gr. ausgelegt. Das ganze auf einem ordentlich besetzten Kutter. Stell ich mir jetzt als eine recht arbeitsintensive Werkerei vor.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Mit den langen Ruten an board? Da brauchst du ja fast den ganzen kutter für dich allein.
Stelle ich mir unpraktisch vor. Wenn auch die Montage damit gut ins Wasser käme


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

War halt so. Ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt auch recht mühsam vorstellen. Aber gegeben hat es das, nur geblieben ist es halt nicht.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Gesehen habe ich das auch schon. Auf einem Video.
Horst Hennings, glaube ich, hat damit mal geangelt.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Hallo 

Alles kein Problem 
 es wird nicht geworfen nur runtergelassen das werfen geht gar nicht mit 300 g und mehr .
Gehört ein bißchen Übung zu aber dann macht das richtig Spaß 
Mit 100 g wirst du bei Wind kaum auf Grund kommen  mit pilkers aktiv angeln ist was ganz anderes 
Wenn du keine brandungsrute hast dann kauf dir eine wenn es finanziell möglich ist und du das öfter machen willst . Sonst leihe dir eine möglichst hart und wenn keine multirolle dann ne vernünftige stationäre mit geflochtener geht auch für gelegentlich 

Grüße :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Habe einige brandungsruten. Mit ca. 200gramm wurfgewicht.
Und einen uralten knüppel aus glasfaser. Der verkraftet bestimmt alles.
Da fallen mir aber nach einer halben Stunde die arme ab.
Bleischwer das Ding.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Wird schon klappen 
Nim dir eine heizungsrohrisolierung aus dem baumarkt mit da kannst du die rute rauflegen dann passiert nix 
Horst Hennings ist schon gut dabei kannst dir was abgucken ist nicht seine beste Disziplin aber gut .pilkers ist er besser

Gruß


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Alternativ besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit ein Mietboot zu chartern und dann mit einer Spinnrute zu fischen. Funktioniert mindestens genauso gut, eher besser.

Und du hast den Vorteil, dass du auf dem Mietboot alle möglichen Seemannslieder trellern kannst, auf dem Kutter wird das meist nicht so toleriert.


Vom Belly oder Kajak, wenn du hast. Geht es bei wenig Wind natürlich auch sehr passbel.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Noch wichtig beim angeln nicht einfach den Bügel sufmachen  sondern kontrolliert die Rolle rückwärts drehen oder bei der Multi die bremse aufmachen sonnst gibbet tüfteln

#h#h


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Mietboot entfällt für mich. Habe keinen bootsschein. Die Kumpels die den haben fahren nicht mehr mit. Andere Interessen, halt.
Trällern, nun ja das will von mir keiner hören  

Mit den rollen ist mir schon klar.


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Bis 15 PS sollte in Deutschland frei sein oder? Also eigentlich kriegst du ein Boot ohne Schein.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Ist das auf der Ostsee nicht was wenig.
Ich weiß wir hatten auf lange Land von nicolai boote mit 40 u d auch mit 50 PS. Und die hatten ganz schön zu kämpfen.
Mir ging es aber eigentlich um kutter


----------



## Amigo-X (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Moin, zum Plattenangeln vom Kutter braucht ihr keine Hebestangen und Ambosse als Gewicht. Mit den sog. Naturköderruten angelt heutzutage keiner mehr, auch nicht mit Norwegenmultis. Es sind auch keine 50 Angler mehr auf dem Kutter so wie früher, als es noch Dorsche gab. Zum Plattenangeln bleiben die Kutter dicht unter Land, da ist sehr wenig drift. 
Ich find auch immer spannend, das hier Ratschläge gegeben werden, von Spezialisten, die 20 Jahre nicht mehr auf dem Wasser waren und mal irgendwowasgesehenodergehört haben.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

3 m Rute im passenden Gewicht, habe ich. Aber nicht für Multi.
Geht auch stationärrolle. Lässt sich, für mich, auch leichter werfen.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

yap

sollte auch gehen... so lange es nicht zum gelben riff geht...

aber ne robuste/salzwasser-taugliche mit frontbremse 
(100m 040 er) sollte es schon sein.

gewichte würde ich von 80- 200 g mitnehmen.
nachläufer montage mit evtl. vorgeschaltetem springer.

rute wäre mir mit 3 m etwas zu kurz, geht aber..


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Habe diverse slammers. 460, 560 und 760...
Wäre wegen der abdrift und den notwendigen schnurgebens auch eine slammer mit Freilauf sinnvoll.

Du meinst 40er mono , nicht wahr?


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*



> schnurgebens auch eine slammer mit Freilauf sinnvoll.


bauchste nicht.... reicht auch bremse fein einstellen/kontrollieren..

slammer klingt gut...da biste gut mit ausgestattet auf´m kutter.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Die 560 habe ich bisher zum dorscheln eingesetzt, zuerst die 460, aber die war mir dann zu klein.
Habe die 560 auch als Freilauf.
Nie 760 ist wohl zu üppig?


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*



> 760 ist wohl zu üppig?


yap... nen büschn überdimensioniert
(für die ostsee)


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Plattfisch vom Kutter*

Sehe ich auch so


----------

